# Liver disease and Surgery?



## tonithrasher1968 (Aug 11, 2019)

My little Ivy May is a 41/2 pound yorkie who I have been trying to get spade since I got her as a pup. Her liver enzymes were 780 when we first tried.This is when she got the diagnosis and I changed her diet to prescription liver food and boiled chicken with quoina. I read to not let their stomach's empty, so I feed her am, lunch and before bed. Her dog food she eats in between. In December 2018 her liver enzymes were down to 78. Just tried a week ago to get her spade again and her enzymes were back up to 275. My question is " Do I change diet and Do I get her spade if I get her liver enzymes back to normal by changing her diet?" Frustrated and worried! Please help!!


----------

